# ROM/firmware for BLU DASH 4.0



## Ceg (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello to all in forum,

Does somebody knows if there is a ROM/Firmware version for BLU DASH 4.0 and the procedure I need to follow to replace the original android version of this model?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ceg (Aug 22, 2014)

somebody knows about this?

Thanks in advance


----------

